# Billing anesthesia from an office setting



## sierra (Jun 9, 2009)

My doctors are wanting to do anesthesia provided in an office setting and I am concerned these services would not be covered by private insurances. I know if the facility/surgeon is not billing the insurances then the anesthesia claim will be denied. I also know that certain CPT codes cannot be billed out of an office setting.  But I am not sure if there are any other issues I might encounter. Any advice is much appreicated, thank you.


----------



## AYCPC (Jun 9, 2009)

What provider are you billing for? I work in an anesthesia office, but I am not sure what you are asking. Who will perform the anesthesia, is it local iv sedation?

Amanda


----------



## sierra (Jun 9, 2009)

I work for the anesthesologist and he will be performing the IV/Mac anesthesia at a facility that is a place of service 11 (office setting)


----------



## AYCPC (Jun 12, 2009)

I think you should be fine. Our physicians will probably start going to a GI office soon and we are not anticipating any denials from the insurance. You should be able to bill the same CPT/ASA codes you do now. As far as whether or not the surgeon bills, I am certain if an anesthesiologist is involved they will be billing as well. Hope I helped 

Amanda Yarber, CPC


----------

